# How long have been in photography?



## Conner41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just making small talk, I'm going onto 2 1/2 years or so.  How about you?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2011)

I guess plus or minus 15 years.  I never really had any _good_ gear until the last 5 years or so though.


----------



## bluetibby1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Always loved it, actively with gear for about 4 months or so.


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 27, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> I guess plus or minus 15 years.  I never really had any _good_ gear until the last 5 years or so though.




That is awesome, your screen name looks like Jeep's grill, you a Jeep fan?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 27, 2011)

Seriously (SLR) started in 1985
110/126 in 1980


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

Got my first camera about 40 years ago or so.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 27, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I guess plus or minus 15 years.  I never really had any _good_ gear until the last 5 years or so though.
> ...


Yeah, lol.

I hate to admit it, but I don't even have one anymore.  

The hobbies you have when you're single don't seem to get as much attention after a wife and kids... :lmao:

I was never exactly 'careful' with them, so they always needed work.  It just started getting too expensive...


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 27, 2011)

I've always loved it, but I have had my "gear" for almost a year  February 23 will be a whole year since I received my order from Adorama...


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2011)

~30ish years, give or take I s'pose!


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> Got my first camera about 40 years ago or so.



So you are "seasoned" one :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

If you mean salty, then sure.


----------



## e.rose (Jan 27, 2011)

Trever1t said:


> If you mean salty, then sure.





I've been going at it since April 2010.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 27, 2011)

I appears that old film photographers (not to say that I am that old!!) are not the dominant force here.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm...since about my join date.


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 27, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Conner41 said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...



I use to have a CJ7 years ago, such a great truck and toy!


----------



## SJGordon (Jan 27, 2011)

Dad put his 35mm in my hands in 1971 when I was 8 years old.  I had an old Kodak Instamatic that took 126 film before that for a couple years (and for years afterward).  Got my very own 35mm a few years later when I was in my teens.  First autofocus was in 1985 when I got a Minolta Maxxum 5000 and a couple lenses.  I still have that camera body someplace, as well as the Ricoh and the Konica I had before the Minolta.

Bought a digital point and shoot back in 2004 to see what the hype was about .  First DSLR was picked up Oct 2008.

Talked to Dad this morning, it was actually around '68 or '69 when he showed me how to use his 35mm


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 27, 2011)

About a year and four months:greenpbl:


----------



## Conner41 (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it's really nice to meet you guys anyway!


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been into ART for 15 years but photography for about 1 1/2 years!!!
Loving my new outlet!!!


----------



## qsfarmer (Jan 27, 2011)

I played around with it for a couple yrs just for scrapbooking reasons then wa doing more picture taking then scrapping and friends started asking me to take pictures of their kids and I always had a camera on me so I switched gears lol  Bought my first DSLR in Feb 2010


----------



## ann (Jan 27, 2011)

63 years


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2011)

ann said:


> 63 years


Annnnnnddddddddddddddd the winner is................


----------



## Vagabond Photos (Jan 27, 2011)

only about 5 months! I'm so new! Ughhhg errp well then


----------



## Derrel (Jan 27, 2011)

I got started in 1973 with an old 620 rollfilm camera.


----------



## Ryan L (Jan 27, 2011)

I was into it during high school, then got out of it for about 10 years. I would say about the past 3 years I have been really working at it.


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 27, 2011)

As an enthusiast for a long time...  Early 90's...

Lately I am getting more serious about it... In the last year or so...


----------



## MissCream (Jan 27, 2011)

3 years


----------



## sixdaemonbag (Jan 27, 2011)

Not long enough and / or too long.


----------



## BKMOOD (Jan 27, 2011)

Since my Mom bought me a Polaroid Swinger back in 1969.  I can still remember every damn word to that commercial...  Now it's stuck in my head again.  Great.


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't even own a camera.... This joint has a lot of drama, and I loves me some Internet drama.

Rule #1 of photography.  Nobody hates a photographer more than another photographer.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 27, 2011)

1969...last of the great years. Wow, what a find!


----------



## el_shorty (Jan 28, 2011)

I always carried a p&s camera with me since my early teens, but in 2002, after a friend brought home some amazing pictures of his travels through the Amazon, I decided that I wanted to learn photography and take great photographs too, and I am still learning.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, if you count when I owned my first camera, which was a Vivitar 110 film camera (sorry, can't remember what the model was lol)...since I was 15, so like 15 years.

But if you just count when I started with SLR's, like 13 years.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 28, 2011)

11 years


----------



## vtf (Jan 28, 2011)

I've taken photos since the early 70's. I would go to the west coast with my mom and take the bus. 3 days traveling in some of the most interesting country in the US I would take a camera whether it be my wind up 8mm movie or 110/35mm camera. I continued through my life and my kids but it died off after they were on their own. I took it back up last year. I guess about 35 years.


----------



## SlickSalmon (Jan 28, 2011)

Since 1971, but I'm still posting questions in the Beginners Forum.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 28, 2011)

shot film/darkroom in highschool (got way too expensive and lost interest) , now 25 years later picked up my first dslr in january 2011 and loving it!


----------



## Court9272 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm new to the DSLR world, as of November 2010.  Bought my first point and shoot about 10 years ago.  Things have changed since the days of 3.2 megapixel cameras.


----------



## Gaerek (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm going on about 13 years now. Though, I was out for about 5 years during college. I didn't go to school for photography, so photography as a hobby was pretty much out.

College student + Film/Processing costs = Choosing between eating and photography

It was a tough choice, but I realized if I ever wanted to shoot again, I would need to eat now, lol.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jan 28, 2011)

6 months.


----------



## skieur (Jan 28, 2011)

A half century or so.

skieur


----------



## Geaux (Jan 28, 2011)

1 year.


----------



## KmH (Jan 28, 2011)

I got my first SLR, a Minolta SRT-101, in 1981 so it's been 30 years.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jan 28, 2011)

Conner41 said:


> Just making small talk, I'm going onto 2 1/2 years or so.  How about you?



I bought my first SLR in 1970 at age 16.  About a year and half later, I bought my first medium format camera.  I had a couple of weddings under my belt by then and quickly realized I needed something more than 35mm.

So, all-in-all, it's been 41 years, shooting on the side for the first 6 years.  It's been full time after that, sans a year on hiatus.

-Pete


----------



## MohaimenK (Jan 28, 2011)

July 21st 2010 (well at least that's the day I bought the camera) so give 3-5 business days shipping on top of that


----------



## ajparks05 (Jan 28, 2011)

around two years since I bought my dslr


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 28, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> I appears that old film photographers (not to say that I am that old!!) are not the dominant force here.



OK, I am wrong ... the old timers win.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 28, 2011)

I had my first camera, a Instamatic 110, when I was around 10 (~1975). I used to try and take realistic pictures of my model cars and airplanes...LOL! Got my first SLR, a Minolta X570, when I was in the USAF (King Salmon, AK) in 1990. Got "serious" with photography when I bought my first DSLR, a Canon 300D in 2005.


----------



## wcc963 (Jan 28, 2011)

about 3 months now


----------



## Buckster (Jan 28, 2011)

I started chasing light with lenses in 1969.


----------



## freezeman (Jan 28, 2011)

Buckster said:


> I started chasing light with lenses in 1969.



But was the Buckster Swinging in 69? 

I'm as green as they come. I've been messing up shots for 3 months now.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 28, 2011)

Since September of '08, that's when I bought my first camera with my own hard earned scrilla dolla'. Been addicted like a heroin junkie since then.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 29, 2011)

freezeman said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > I started chasing light with lenses in 1969.
> ...


Nah, I didn't get a Swinger until '73, handed down from my dad. 

Did my first 'painting with light' experiments with it:


----------



## Althom (Jan 29, 2011)

Probably close to 30 years but didn't get serious about it until the last 5


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 29, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I've been going at it since April 2010.


 
Same as erose.. but I have way more posts than her.. so I am better 

Started April 2010. I messed around with photoshop since 1998.


----------



## ktan7 (May 12, 2013)

Entering my 4th year!


----------



## Garron (May 12, 2013)

Always wanted to dabble but only started to get into it just over a year ago. Managed to kit myself out but struggle to get enough time to practice



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve5D (May 12, 2013)

I started back in the stone age, winding my own film in the basement darkroom. 1976, maybe? Maybe '77?

Didn't do much with it while in the Navy. I really wish I had. I wasn't "into" photography then. I was just a guy with a camera.

I got back into it, full tilt, in 2005 after by band of eight years broke up. I got into it, specifically, to shoot bands. I found that, while I didn't necessarily want to be in a band anymore, I enjoyed the live music environment. That paved the way into concert shooting and shooting national acts.

Once I started traveling, it helped me branch out into doing landscapes and scenics. Now, I'll shoot just about anything...


----------



## skieur (May 15, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> I started back in the stone age, winding my own film in the basement darkroom. 1976, maybe? Maybe '77?
> 
> ...



Gee, 10 years before that I already had sold my first photograph to a newspaper.


----------



## bhop (May 15, 2013)

1992 is when I got hooked.  (photography class at art school)


----------



## SCraig (May 15, 2013)

Since 1964.


----------



## Ilovemycam (May 15, 2013)

1970


----------



## texkam (May 15, 2013)

In 1974 I had a shot make the front page of the Sports Section of The Louisville Times (no longer around). It's been downhill ever since. :salute:


----------



## globeglimpser (May 15, 2013)

Since I was 11 (2006)

I was born into the digital age but am hoping to explre fil a bit too


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 15, 2013)

texkam said:


> In 1974 I had a shot make the front page of the Sports Section of The Louisville Times (no longer around). It's been downhill ever since. :salute:



Wow, I hadn't heard that name in many years! We used to get the Louisville Times and the Courier Journal and we always had a big stack of newspapers lying around. But I always read the sports section - I probably saw your photo. What was it?


Oh, and I just started getting serious about photography earlier this year (2013).


----------



## 480sparky (May 15, 2013)

I had my first photo taken a couple hours after I was born. So I would say since 1959.


----------



## nathey6 (May 15, 2013)

I have been into photography for several years, but only got "good" gear at the beginning of the year.


----------



## sarah_19_nz (May 15, 2013)

Got my first REAL camera (DSLR) about 2 years ago, started playing in Manual mode just recently, maybe the last 6 months.


----------



## jake337 (May 15, 2013)

About three years now.


----------



## Vtec44 (May 16, 2013)

Since late 1990's and I'm still a newbie.


----------

